# andare di corsa



## Schenker

Hola, ¿qué significa la frase?

_andare di corsa_


----------



## irene.acler

Significa "ir muy de prisa".


----------



## rachele

Si usa molto quando si riferisce a un fatto precedente che lo richiede.
Mi ha detto che stava male e sono andato di corsa.
Vai di corsa, altrimenti non lo trovi più.


----------



## Schenker

Tambien podría significar "rápidamente" o "inmediatamente" ¿o sólo "de prisa" por ser más preciso?

Saludos.


----------



## Neuromante

En los dos ejemplos de  Rachele se traduce mejor como "Ir corriendo" obviamente en los tiempos verbales correctos


----------



## rachele

A me embra che significhi di più "vai subito" immediatamente" "senza perdere tempo". Cioé "Di corsa" è usato in senso traslato. Saluti


----------



## Melipillano

*andare di corsa* = correr


----------



## la italianilla

La mia proposta con un po' di contesto per vedere i differenti usi (sono gli unici che mi son venuti in mente, sicuramente ve ne saranno degli altri...mi scuso anticipatamente per le eventuali omissioni!):

A: "È arrivato il postino con la raccomandata!"
B: "Vado di corsa!!" -> vado subito -> iVoy ahora mismo!

A: "È iniziata la manifestazione in piazza del Popolo!"
B: "*Ci* vado di corsa!"  -> iVoy rápido!

A: "Ciao, come va?"
B: "Scusa ma vado di corsa!" -> perdóname pero estoy de prisa


----------



## Neuromante

la italianilla said:


> A: "È arrivato il postino con la raccomandata!"
> B: "Vado di corsa!!" -> vado subito -> iVoy ahora mismo!
> 
> A: "È iniziata la manifestazione in piazza del Popolo!"
> B: "*Ci* vado di corsa!" -> iVoy rápido! Esto se traduciría como "Vado veloce" así que no puede ser.
> 
> A: "Ciao, come va?"
> B: "Scusa ma vado di corsa!" -> perdóname pero llevo/(voy con) prisa


 
De todos modos en los dos primeros casos se puede decir "Voy corriendo"


----------



## la italianilla

Neuromante said:
			
		

> la italianilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> La mia proposta con un po' di contesto per vedere i differenti usi (sono gli unici che mi son venuti in mente, sicuramente ve ne saranno degli altri...mi scuso anticipatamente per le eventuali omissioni!):
> 
> A: "È arrivato il postino con la raccomandata!"
> B: "Vado di corsa!!" -> vado subito -> iVoy ahora mismo!
> 
> A: "È iniziata la manifestazione in piazza del Popolo!"
> B: "*Ci* vado di corsa!"  -> iVoy rápido!  Esto se traduciría como "Vado veloce" así que no puede ser.
> 
> A: "Ciao, come va?"
> B: "Scusa ma vado di corsa!" -> perdóname pero llevo/(voy con) de prisa
Click to expand...


Desde RAE (Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados)



> rápido, da.
> 
> (Del lat. rapĭdus).
> 
> 
> 1. adj. Que se mueve, se hace o sucede a gran velocidad, muy deprisa.



Eso es en italiano...significado idiomático no literal...en Toscana se utiliza en este sentido también. Tu traducción puede ser correcta, pero yo utilizo la expresión del segundo caso en el sentido de "voy rápido", o sea con la carga que tiene en italiano esta expresión idiomática, modismo o frase hecha. Y añado que tiene razón Irene en su primer mensaje, no siempre se traduce con "corriendo" porque la expresión "pierde" algo, porque le falta la carga de hacer la cosa "rápidamente". No es que lo diga yo, sino el _Treccani_ en línea también (tutti i diritti riservati):



> estens., *di corsa*, in gran fretta, sollecitamente



Y el _Sabatini Coletti_ (tutti i diritti riservati):



> 1 Andatura, movimento veloce: a passo di c.; andare di c.; spazio percorso con tale andatura: una c. di un chilometro || *figg.* di c., in fretta



Perché - per come la vedo io - va letto in chiave di senso figurato. Ovviamente sarebbe necessario un contesto preciso, ma nei miei esempi t'assicuro che è così, per lo meno in Toscana assume questo significato, poi non so dalle altre parti. Si tratta di un mio parere, non è che stia dettando legge, semplicemente ci tenevo a specificare questo aspetto dell'espressione!


----------



## Neuromante

Me refería a las formas en español, no a las italianas.

De todos modos creo que no has entendido la definición del RAE. No es un segundo sentido lo que señalas en rojo, es: "Que se mueve ... muy deprisa"
"Voy rápido" significa "Voy con velocidad" pero referido directamente a "espacio partido por tiempo" no a las prisas o a la inmediatez de la acción.


Creo que nos estamos liando con los significados de "Prisa" según la preposición que lleve, que pueden ser completamente diversos. Y con que estas `palabras no tienen significados paralelos entre las dos lenguas.


----------



## Melipillano

Prisa = fretta
*"perdóname pero llevo/(voy con) (*_de_*) prisa"*
Scusami ma vado di fretta.
Scusami, porto fretta.


----------



## Neuromante

Deprisa = Velocemente


----------



## Melipillano

Neuromante said:


> Deprisa = Velocemente = *apurado*


----------



## Neuromante

No
Apurado= *Con* prisa(s)

Ya digo que estas palabras son problemáticas.


----------

